# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Dashamir Shehi: Sistemi ynë politik krijon servilë dhe dallkaukë

## Akili-A

Kryetari i LZHK-së, Dashamir Shehi analizon humbjen e koalicionit të djathtë, garën Basha-Olldashi në PD dhe dyshimet e tij për aleatët Rama-Berisha. Kur kujtoj administratën që kemi pasur në 92-96, se kam menduar ndonjëherë që ndonjë mekanik i ardhur nga provinca mund të punojë nëpër ministritë e Tiranës apo ndonjë ish-polic mund të bëjë drejtorin në shtetin shqiptar. Administrata degradoi në një nivel të rrezikshëm

Aleksandra Bogdani

Në selinë modeste të LZHK-së ka ende gjurmë të fushatës zgjedhore, por kryetari Dashamir Shehi e ka bërë me kohë analizën e humbjes. Flet shpesh për matrapazllëk politik, kur analizon sistemin e ngritur nga dy partitë e mëdha dhe i rikthehet këtij termi, kur vjen fjala për arsyet e humbjes së të djathtës. Në parlament do të rikthehet në shtator, por pak entuziazëm lexon tek ai mbi këtë fakt. Ne gjithnjë shajmë e pështyjmë që klasa politike është e papërgatitur dhe vazhdimisht fusim brenda kësaj klase gjithë shërbëtorët apo horrat e rinj që afrohen,- thotë Shehi, ndërsa shton se parlamenti i ri ka një diferencë të madhe morale dhe kulturale nga ai i 92-shit.  Në këtë intervistë për MAPO, kryetari i LZHK-së flet edhe për nevojën e një rithemelimi të së djathtës, për zgjedhjet brenda PD-së apo për dyshimet e tij mbi qeverinë Rama-Meta.

Zoti Shehi, në zgjedhjet e 23 qershorit LZHK-ja ka marrë më pak vota se herët e kaluara. Ishte çështje e sistemit apo e parave: keni bërë ju një analizë se çvajti keq?

Unë gjykoj që janë të gjitha nga pak brenda, por në radhë të parë do gjykoja se ndryshe nga zgjedhjet e tjera, unë kontributin këtë herë e kam ofruar brenda radhëve të PD. Unë kam dalë të bëj fushatë për PD dhe kisha më shumë punë nëpër lagje, se edhe ndonjë deputet i PD. Një pjesë e rezultatit shpjegohet edhe më këtë: gjatë fushatës, praktikisht LZHK dhe PD janë shkrirë. E dyta sa i përket votave, kush nuk ka përfaqësim në vëzhgues e numërues, sigurisht që bëhet pre e matrapazllëkut klasik shqiptar. Në Shqipëri vazhdon të ndodhë një fenomen i shëmtuar, kush ka numërues merr më shumë vota se ai që nuk ka numërues. Një arsye e tretë është që në Shqipëri, fatkeqësisht vitet e fundit është bërë një shpërndarje votash, një lloj vote pra interesaxhinjsh. Me pushtet, me para, me drejtorë dhe punonjës, nga e cila LZHK ka qenë historikisht jashtë këtij sistemi. Po të bësh një analizë vote e shikon që ato i marrin po ato parti që kanë qenë brenda sistemit: kush ka pas drejtorë, ministra, kush hedh paratë në fushatë. Pra, një sistem relativisht i shëmtuar, që shpresoj që herës tjetër ti ketë ardhur fundi. Me këtë justifikohen pak a shumë votat e një formacioni të vogël politik.

A mendoni sërish sot se aleanca me PD ishte e duhura, apo ndoshta do të ishte më mirë të kishit qëndruar më vete?

Ndoshta për të mbledhur vota, për të përfituar në rrafshin personal do të ishte më mirë të mbahej një linjë indipendence. Por unë gjykoj që e djathta ka pasur këtë herë nevojë për kontributin e të gjithëve dhe çështë më e rëndësishmja, do të kenë më shumë nevojë sot e tutje.

Ju folët për mundësitë që ka një parti e vogël për të qenë e suksesshme në fushatë, por a nuk ka ardhur koha që Shqipëria të mos ketë më kaq shumë parti në listën e zgjedhjeve? Ndoshta duhet menduar një organizim tjetër brenda kampeve, në formë konfederate? 

Është pak abuzive kur thuhet shumë parti, se në fakt nuk janë aq parti sa i gjen ditën e zgjedhjeve. Kjo është pjellë e këtij sistemi, të themi e këtij falsiteti politik, sepse kur nuk ka zgjedhje, nuk kemi më 63 parti. Gjykoj që politika është bipolare, ka të majtë dhe të djathtë, por ajo nuk mund të jetë bipartizane, siç duan ta bëjnë në Shqipëri. Unë jam për një politikë bipolare, kundër asaj bipartizane. Në çdo pol mund të agregohen partitë e të njëjtit kamp dhe mendoj se për qendrën e djathtë ka ardhur koha që ti rimendojë strategjitë e veta. Do të bëhet si në të shkuarën, kur bashkohen rreth interesash e siç e pamë ne, nga 4 parti në qeverisje, njëra i humbi zgjedhjet, ndërsa tri të tjerat i fituan ato. Nëse qeverisën, qeverisën bashkë, nëse abuzuan, abuzuan bashkë, nëse ishin të pazot, ishin të pazot bashkë. Nuk ndodhi kështu, sepse sistemi është i tillë, por edhe orientimet politike ishin ndërtuar  mbi një lloj pragmatizmi, kur në fakt duhej të ishin drejtuar mbi platforma ideore. Nga kjo pikëpamje gjykoj se për qendrën e djathtë ka ardhur dita ta hapë këtë debat të brendshëm seriozisht, ta konsiderojë atë në mënyrë afatgjatë, pra deri në zgjedhjet e ardhshme dhe të gjejë formulën më të mirë, për të mbledhur të gjithë kontribuuesit e qendrës së djathtë në një formacion politik. Sot, qendra e djathtë ka nevojë për kontributin e të gjithëve, edhe për ata që janë jashtë PD-së. Mendimi im është për një bashkim të së djathtës, por jo rreth një personi, se ndaj edhe nuk është bashkuar deri më sot. Duhet të bashkohet qark një ideje, ku gjithsecili të japë kontributin e vet e kjo, në gjykimin tim rrit shanset për të ardhur në pushtet.

Shumica e njerëzve e kanë konsideruar këtë një votë kundër Berishës. Ju e shikoni të tillë?

Po, gjykoj që brenda kësaj ka një të vërtetë. Do të ishte absurde po të mos mendonim kështu. Unë gjykoj që nuk është vetëm kjo, por edhe elementë të tjerë që brenda këtij rezultati e kanë përkeqësuar. E para e ka emrin krizë ekonomike. E thotë kjo mazhorancë apo nuk e thotë që ka krizë, ajo ka qenë reale. Kush nuk e ka kuptuar këtë, pak merr vesh nga ekonomia. Faji për krizën nuk është vetëm e kësaj qeverie, sepse është pjesë e botës integrale ku jetojmë. Interpretimi i saj qe i gabuar. E dyta është kjo administratë publike që kemi prodhuar në këto vite ka qenë ndër më të këqijat. Flas për këtë që ka prodhuar Partia Demokratike në mandatin e dytë. Kur kujtoj administratën që kemi pasur në 92-96, jo për nostalgji, por për kualitet, unë nuk e kam menduar ndonjëherë që ndonjë mekanik i ardhur nga provinca mund të punojë nëpër ministritë e Tiranës apo ndonjë ish-polic mund të bëjë drejtorin në shtetin shqiptar. Ndjehem i ofenduar që kam qenë shefi i mijëra punonjësve. Administrata ka degraduar në një nivel të rrezikshëm. Edhe kjo ka sjellë të mos u përgjigjen kërkesave të qytetarëve, pasi ka qenë arrogante duke qenë injorante. E dyta ka pasur krahinarizëm të theksuar. Nuk mund ta drejtojnë pjesën më të mirë të Shqipërisë, pjesët më të prapambetura të saj. Kjo ndodh në gjithë botën; kjo është një ligjësi e përgjithshme e kush shkel mbi të e ka hapur vetë gropën e humbjes. E fundit do të thosha që PD-ja ka humbur sensin e moralit politik të qendrës së djathtë, për hir të funksioneve qeverisëse dhe dëshirës për të administruar pushtet, edhe në kushtet e mungesës së moralit politik. Është afruar me një pragmatizëm ekstrem, që rikthehet edhe në matrapazllëk politik ndaj të gjitha forcave që janë afruar për të lëpirë tek tasi i qeverisë, megjithë zullumet që kishin bërë më përpara. Kjo ka filluar me Xhuvelin në 2005, është vazhduar me zgjedhjen e Presidentit në 2007, me votat e marra nga krahu i majtë, u kulmua me LSI-në dhe u mbyll me aventurën e transferimit të deputetëve të majtë. Kjo dëshirë in extremis për të qeverisur në kufijtë e moralit me çdo kusht sigurisht që e ka dëmtuar imazhin publik të PD, shkurajoi mijëra njerëz të ndershëm dhe e ktheu politikën në një pazar.

Pas zgjedhjeve, në PD janë shtuar zërat se edhe futja e aleatëve në listë ka qenë një nga shkaqet e humbjes. Rikthim i fenomenit të dushkut ka thënë Rusmali për këtë fakt

Edhe kjo mund të jetë, por nga rezultatet nuk duket. Pasi aleatët e PD-së, nga 1 deputet morën pesë dhe për këtë mund të ankohen, pasi këta sigurisht që  kanë peshkuar tek votat e PD. Ose duhej të paguanin edhe këta një çmim si mëkatarët e tjerë, por skanë paguar asgjë. Sigurisht që aleatë si LZHK, që nuk ka marrë pjesë në qeverisje për katër vjet i kanë ofruar edhe një lloj fytyre pak më të ndriçuar, pak më të bardhë kësaj qeverisje. Nga kjo pikëpamje, ka njerëz që i kanë ofruar kontribut kësaj mazhorance, ka njerëz që e kanë konsumuar, që i kanë marrë pushtet, i kanë marrë para e në fund i kanë marrë edhe votat.

Zoti Shehi, si e shikoni garën në PD mes Olldashit dhe Bashës dhe kush sipas jush e ka stofin për të qenë kryetar dhe pasardhës i Berishës?

Unë gjykoj që fushata ka ca elementë pozitivë. Së pari, për herë të parë po bëhet fushatë, zgjedhje në parti. Deri më sot ishte bërë estradë. Së dyti, po bëhet garë reale, me bërryla, me të goditme dhe me aleatë brenda saj. E treta, është parimi një anëtar, një votë, që është parim inovativ, që e shkund partinë nga militanti në provincë e deri tek shefat në Tiranë. Sigurisht që brenda kësaj gare ka edhe elementë negativë: zhvillohet në mungesën e një analize.

Mos mungon ky element i analizës për tu dukur e vërtetë në sytë e publikut të gjerë?

Është e vërtetë. Personazhet bëjnë garë me të vërtetë, por mungesa e analizës nuk shkon ta zgjidhë problemin në thellësi, por hedh një hap para. Cakton shefin e ri të PD-së, me të cilin do të negociohet për të ardhmen e partisë. Elementi i dytë negativ është që po bëhet nën tutelën e Berishës dhe nuk duhej bërë e tillë. Berisha bëri një akt të zgjuar kur tha që fajin e kam unë, edhe pse nuk ishte i gjithi i tiji. Por e bëri me idenë e zgjuar që ai që vjen pas tij, të mos mbarte kompleksin e fajit dhe të tjerët të jenë të lirë për të rinovuar partinë. Por të vazhdojë një lloj paternalizmi për lidershipin e ri kjo do të jetë e gabuar, pasi nuk do ti lërë frymëmarrje e forcë rigjenerimi brezit të ri. Ka edhe një element tjetër pozitiv që personazhet janë realë: të moshës rreth 40 vjeç, mjaftueshëm të shkolluar për ta drejtuar partinë e mjaftueshëm qytetarë për të mos e vulgarizuar atë, mjaftueshëm të rinj për të pasur energjitë për të ardhmen. Sigurisht që të gjithë do të vuajnë kompleksin edhe për nja një vit të prezencës së Berishës në parti, të asaj që Berisha, personazhe të mëdhenj rreth vetes nuk ka lënë, por megjithatë gjykoj që zgjedhje brenda kushteve që ka sot Partia Demokratike më të mira nuk kishin për tu bërë.

Po thoni që garancia është cilësia e kandidatëve? 

Po, mendoj se janë mjaftueshëm të pranueshëm. Sigurisht që këtu nuk shikoj yje që shndrisin, por njerëz që me realizëm dhe punë mund të ringrenë Partinë Demokratike dhe përmes saj edhe profilin e tyre politik.

Dorëheqja e Berishës është lajm i vjetër, por pyetja është, sa influent do të jetë ai në politikën shqiptare në vazhdim?   

Berisha do të jetë influent në këtë periudhë, si kryeministër, por edhe për kontributin që ka dhënë për 23 vjet në politikë. Do vazhdojë të jetë në PD, sepse e ka drejtuar atë parti për 20 e ca vjet. Por si të gjithë shefat që kanë kurbën e vet: ngjitjen dhe mbylljen, edhe Berisha nuk do të bëjë përjashtim. Ai është një njeri i kthyer dy herë, i suksesshëm megjithë defektet e veta dhe si çdo cikël, mbyllet. Për tu mbyllur pozitivisht, kjo është në dorën e vetë Berishës.

Çfarë pritshmërish keni për qeverinë Rama-Meta?

Unë uroj që kjo qeveri të bëjë diçka. Përtej të qenit opozitar, unë jam një shqiptar. Shpresoj që punët që kanë shkuar keq, të shkojë më mirë, që integrimi i bllokuar edhe prej tyre, të zhbllokuar, GDP të rritet e të bëhen disa punë, që nuk u bënë përgjatë 8 viteve. Por, unë kam dyshimet e mia për këtë. Jo thjesht se jam i vetëbllokuar ideologjikisht si i krahut tjetër, por se eksperienca e zotërinjve nuk na afron ndonjë perspektivë pozitiviste. Zoti Meta ishte në këtë qeveri, ishte pjesa më e atakuar sa i përket korrupsionit. Si mund të presim ne që duke kaluar në anën tjetër, mund të bëhet më i mirë. Zoti Rama ishte kryetar i Bashkisë më të madhe në vend  prej shumë vitesh, por ishte edhe propozuesi i kësaj platforme politike që kemi sot, kur duhej të ishte inspirues i rinovimit të saj, i rilindjes siç thotë ai. Unë gjykoj se ato gjëra, përmes së cilave mund të rilindë Shqipëria, nuk përmenden kurrë. Rilindje do të ishte të rishikonim Kushtetutën tonë, që të vetëkufizonim mandatet. A do të pranonte zoti Rama që të deklaronte sot se unë me Kushtetutë, më shumë se 8 vjet në qeverisje nuk do të rri? Kjo do të ishte një sinjal moral për të gjithë politikën shqiptare dhe historinë politike që do të vijë në të ardhmen. Se kam dëgjuar ndonjëherë! Që përmes kësaj Kushtetute të bllokojmë mundësinë që kryetarë komunash e bashkish të rrinë nga 4-5 herë, siç hyri dhe vetë për herë të 4 në garë. Edhe këtë se kam dëgjuar ndonjëherë nga Rama. Që Kodi Zgjedhor tu japë shanse alternative të gjithë palëve dhe jo ti kondicionojë partitë e vogla, apo listën e deputetëve ta bëjnë kryetarët, natën kafeve, me miqtë e tyre apo kushërinjtë, edhe për këtë se kam dëgjuar ndonjëherë zotin Rama. Që do ta ndryshojmë këtë sistem zgjedhor që prodhon servilë apo dallkaukë dhe injorantë politikë, që kanë nga një karton në Parlament për kryetarin e tyre. Si mund të rilindë Shqipëria mbi këtë gërmadhë pronësie? Edhe për çështjen e pronave nuk e kam dëgjuar ndonjëherë zotin Rama. Nëse Rilindja qenka se do të fitojmë 29 Nëntorin apo 5 Majin, se do të falim tokat e të tjerëve, do ti legalizojmë pa para, se spitali do të punojë gratis, apo kush ofron ndonjë CV te PS-ja, këtu ska të bëjë shumë Rilindja. Këta zotërinj i kanë të gjitha mundësitë të bëjnë ndonjë gjë të mirë, por me sinjalet që kanë dhënë deri tani, nuk shikoj ndonjë gjë të mirë. Megjithatë, është ende herët për të gjykuar apo paragjykuar  për ta.

Zoti Shehi, në shtator ju do të jeni pjesë e një parlamenti, më problematiku ndoshta për cilësinë e deputetëve. Përflitet që ka disa njerëz me precedentë penalë që do të kalojnë pragun e tij?

Unë e shikoj në sensin kultural të investimit politik në radhë të parë. Ne gjithnjë shajmë e pështyjmë që klasa politike është e papërgatitur dhe vazhdimisht fusim brenda kësaj klase gjithë shërbëtorët apo horrat e rinj që afrohen. Gjithmonë, kryetarët e partive të mëdha e prishin klasën politike dhe prodhojnë ato fenomene që u pëlqejnë atyre. Po ta krahasojmë parlamentin e 92 me këtë të sotmin, do të shihnim një diferencë të madhe morale dhe kulturale. Në 92, minimalisht duhej të ishe një drejtor shkolle për tu bërë deputet, sot mund të bëhet edhe një njeri me fakultet natën. Tjetra është që gjysma e parlamentit janë biznesmenë, a thua se biznesi ynë buron nga city i Londrës dhe është i kolauduar, profesional dhe përveç biznesit, afron edhe kapacitete politike. Fatkeqësisht, biznesi ynë nuk ofron, sështë në gjendje me mbyll bilancin e ndërmarrjes. Parlamenti ynë është i mbushur me dhjetëra biznesmenë, që pasi kanë futur duart pak te paratë e shtetit, duhet ti fusin edhe tek letrat e pushtetit. Kjo është shumë e dëmshme,  Shqipëria do tia shohë qederin kësaj pune. Nga kjo pikëpamje, parlamenti mbart në vetvete një grup njerëzish të paarsimuar, thjesht dhe vetëm që kanë para. Edhe ky është një dëm i madh për demokracinë në Shqipëri.

Rikthehemi tek gara e PD. Me cilin nga kandidatët e ndjeni veten më afër ju, ideologjikisht le të themi, apo keni më shumë simpati?

Me thënë të drejtën unë ndjehem i vetëm. Këta janë djem shumë të mirë dhe shpresoj që të kenë gjithë karrierën e mundshme përpara. Unë ndjehem një njeri i së djathtës, me historinë e grupit që përfaqësoj. Nëse do ti duhem qendrës së djathtë, do ti gjejmë mundësi për të bashkëpunuar. Sigurisht, në këtë histori, dikush ka disa avantazhe, dikush  të tjera. Për mua, janë pak a shumë të barasvlefshëm. Sigurisht që Basha ka një avantazh, që nuk është i Bashës. Basha në fakt, do ta ketë barrë në të ardhmen, por është për PD, që drejton Bashkinë e Tiranës. Gjykoj që ky është një avantazh i vogël, por edhe një barrë, pasi nesër do ti bjerë të mbajë dy kunguj në një sqetull. Për raportet në bazë, seksion më seksion, këtë ta gjykojnë anëtarët e PD. Unë kam vite që bëj një politikë tjetër nga ajo që bën PD. Kjo më ka dhënë ca cilësi të tjera, por më ka humbur edhe kapacitetin për të qenë një vëzhgues i hollë i Partisë Demokratike.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Dashi eshte nje nga te paktet (per te mos thene i vetmi) politikan qe tregon cdo gje tamam ashtu sic eshte dhe pa zbukurime.  Une gezohem qe ai serish erdhi ne politike pas nje boshlleku qe i la figures se tij kur u shkeput nga PD.  Ndonese me shume pak te meta (shpesh temperi i tej i nxehte turbullon figuren e tij) ai ka mundur te mbaje qendrimin e tij te djathte mjaft te paster. Do te doja te kishim me shume njerez qe punojne me pasterti dhe devotshmeri sikurse ai. Une sa here e ndjek qofte ne TV qofte neper shkrime me ben peshtypje qe ai eshte po i njejti Dashi sikurse ne bisede te lire jasht cdo perkufizimi mediatik.

----------


## Brari

si eshte me goten dashi..
thon qe pi nga pak..

----------


## Albo

Se pari, nuk eshte "sistemi politik" ai qe prodhon servile e dalldauke. Ky eshte nje produkt i kultures osmane mes shqiptareve, qe e kane jo vetem shqiptaret por gjithe vendet ballkanike. Sistemi administrativ osman ishte nje sistem i ngritur mbi korrupsionin ne te gjitha nivelet, por me shume ne nivelin lokal. Enver Hoxha e vazhdoi e kultivoi kete sistem me tej, kur ngriti ne byrone politike cobanet e maleve e traktoristet e vendit, si nje menyre per te shkaterruar inteligjencen e vendit dhe per te ngritur ne poste drejtuese njerez qe nuk dinin as shkrim e kendim, e as aritmetike, por dinin te brohorisnin per partine, te betoheshin per idealin e partise dhe te "realizonin planin 110%". Ky nuk eshte nje fenomen i ri ne shoqerine shqiptare por eshte nje fenomen i trasheguar.

Se dyti, duke patur parasysh piken me lart, lideri politik me i perkushtuar dhe i ndershem nuk mund te sjelle dot ndryshim ne nje shoqeri qe vuan nga nje fenomen i tille prej shekujsh. E them kete, pasi shume shqiptare nuk e shohin realitetin shqiptar ne sy, nuk e shohin moralin e jetes se tyre ne pasqyre, por besojne qorrazi se mjafton qe te zgjidhet nje politikan ne pushtet dhe ai do ti japi zgjidhje problemit. Aspak. Politikanet e shtetaret mund te bejne vetem dy gjera: a) te deshmojne me jeten e tyre dhe moralin e qendrimeve te tyre moralin e drejte qe shqiptaret duhet te ndjekin b) te ndermarrin politika ne qeverisjen e vendit qe e luftojne kete fenomen direkt dhe indirekt. Berisha ishte shume i suksesshem ne te dyja pikat po te mendosh se ku ishte Shqiperia ne 2005 kur erdhi ne pushtet e ku eshte sot. Por edhe Berisha me gjithe perpjekjet e tij titanike ne reformimin e cdo qelize te administrates qendrore deshtoi qe te sjelli ate ndryshim qe ne duam te shohim. Deshtoi jo per faj te tij apo te politikave te tij, deshtoi pasi eshte e lehte te ndryshosh Shqiperine, nuk eshte aq e lehte te ndryshosh mentalitetin e shqiptareve. Po flasim per nje vend ku morali i shoqerise eshte "pasurimi me cdo cmim e me cdo kusht", ku fshataret preferojne te mbjellin hashash e jo te drithera dhe profesioni me i preferuar per te rinjte shqiptare eshte "korrier droge" brenda apo jashte vendit. Degradimi i shoqerise shqiptare nuk eshte nje degradim politik, eshte nje degradim moral dhe per fat te keq, askush nuk e trajton kete problem si te tille. E trajtojne gjithmone ne kontekstin politik, dhe kjo deshmon ate qe thashe me lart, qe shqiptaret nuk kane kurajon qe ta shohin veten ne pasqyre e te identifikojne problemin me vetveten dhe zgjedhjet qe ata bejne ne jete. Eshte me lehte te besh me faj politiken.

Se treti, ne Shqiperi nuk eshte pushtuar vetem politika nga krimi i organizuar, eshte pushtuar gjithe shoqeria civile. Nuk eshte vetem detyra e politikaneve qe te flasin per keto fenomene negative ne shoqeri, eshte edhe detyra e organizatave jo-qeveritare, edhe e mediave te vendit, edhe e intelektualeve te vendit. Aq i thelle eshte injektuar mentaliteti i trasheguar i korrupsionit ne ADN-ne shqiptare sa organizatat jo-qeveritare jane po aq te korruptuara sa politika. Keto organizata nuk e shohin misionin e tyre ne mbrojtje te lirive e te drejtave te qytetareve, por si nje menyre per te vjedhur fondet qe te huajt japin per keto organizata. Kurse situata me mediat ne Shqiperi eshte akoma me e keqe. Kompanite me te medha mediatike ne Shqiperi jane te ndertuar me parate e krimit te organizuar, te njejtat klane kriminale qe kane pushtuar politiken. Rasti me mire, Top Media qe eshte nje piramide mediatike e ndertuar me pastrimin e parave te krimit te organizuar. Ky nuk eshte sekret ne Shqiperi, te gjithe e dine kete gje, por askend nuk e shqeteson ky fakt e askush nuk e ngre zerin. Perkundrazi, qe nga presidenti e deri tek njeriu qe sapo fitoi zgjedhjet, u thurrin lavde mediave te krimit te organizuar. A mendoni se ata gazetare qe shkruajne ne ato gazeta kane lirine qe te shkruajne per keto fenomene negative te shoqerise? Sigurisht qe jo.

Dhe dalim tek pika e fundit. Shpresa e vetme per ndryshimin e situates eshte ndergjegjesimi i shqiptareve, sidomos brezit te ri, ne nje nivel personal. Kur kete gje nuk e ben politika, nuk e bejne OJQ-te, nuk e bejne mediat, kjo pergjegjesi bie mbi qytetaret e thjeshte, sidomos intelektualet e vendit. Emigrantet shqiptare qe jetojne, mesojne, punojne jashte Shqiperise, jane kontigjenti qe duhet te japi kontributin me te madh ne kete drejtim. Nuk eshte dicka qe mund te ndryshoje ne nje vit apo nje dekade, por do te krijoje perkushtim afatgjate.

Albo

----------


## Akili-A

> Se pari, nuk eshte "sistemi politik" ai qe prodhon servile e dalldauke. Ky eshte nje produkt i kultures osmane mes shqiptareve, qe e kane jo vetem shqiptaret por gjithe vendet ballkanike. Sistemi administrativ osman ishte nje sistem i ngritur mbi korrupsionin ne te gjitha nivelet, por me shume ne nivelin lokal. Enver Hoxha e vazhdoi e kultivoi kete sistem me tej, kur ngriti ne byrone politike cobanet e maleve e traktoristet e vendit, si nje menyre per te shkaterruar inteligjencen e vendit dhe per te ngritur ne poste drejtuese njerez qe nuk dinin as shkrim e kendim, e as aritmetike, por dinin te brohorisnin per partine, te betoheshin per idealin e partise dhe te "realizonin planin 110%". Ky nuk eshte nje fenomen i ri ne shoqerine shqiptare por eshte nje fenomen i trasheguar.
> 
> Se dyti, duke patur parasysh piken me lart, lideri politik me i perkushtuar dhe i ndershem nuk mund te sjelle dot ndryshim ne nje shoqeri qe vuan nga nje fenomen i tille prej shekujsh. E them kete, pasi shume shqiptare nuk e shohin realitetin shqiptar ne sy, nuk e shohin moralin e jetes se tyre ne pasqyre, por besojne qorrazi se mjafton qe te zgjidhet nje politikan ne pushtet dhe ai do ti japi zgjidhje problemit. Aspak. Politikanet e shtetaret mund te bejne vetem dy gjera: a) te deshmojne me jeten e tyre dhe moralin e qendrimeve te tyre moralin e drejte qe shqiptaret duhet te ndjekin b) te ndermarrin politika ne qeverisjen e vendit qe e luftojne kete fenomen direkt dhe indirekt. Berisha ishte shume i suksesshem ne te dyja pikat po te mendosh se ku ishte Shqiperia ne 2005 kur erdhi ne pushtet e ku eshte sot. Por edhe Berisha me gjithe perpjekjet e tij titanike ne reformimin e cdo qelize te administrates qendrore deshtoi qe te sjelli ate ndryshim qe ne duam te shohim. Deshtoi jo per faj te tij apo te politikave te tij, deshtoi pasi eshte e lehte te ndryshosh Shqiperine, nuk eshte aq e lehte te ndryshosh mentalitetin e shqiptareve. Po flasim per nje vend ku morali i shoqerise eshte "pasurimi me cdo cmim e me cdo kusht", ku fshataret preferojne te mbjellin hashash e jo te drithera dhe profesioni me i preferuar per te rinjte shqiptare eshte "korrier droge" brenda apo jashte vendit. Degradimi i shoqerise shqiptare nuk eshte nje degradim politik, eshte nje degradim moral dhe per fat te keq, askush nuk e trajton kete problem si te tille. E trajtojne gjithmone ne kontekstin politik, dhe kjo deshmon ate qe thashe me lart, qe shqiptaret nuk kane kurajon qe ta shohin veten ne pasqyre e te identifikojne problemin me vetveten dhe zgjedhjet qe ata bejne ne jete. Eshte me lehte te besh me faj politiken.
> 
> Se treti, ne Shqiperi nuk eshte pushtuar vetem politika nga krimi i organizuar, eshte pushtuar gjithe shoqeria civile. Nuk eshte vetem detyra e politikaneve qe te flasin per keto fenomene negative ne shoqeri, eshte edhe detyra e organizatave jo-qeveritare, edhe e mediave te vendit, edhe e intelektualeve te vendit. Aq i thelle eshte injektuar mentaliteti i trasheguar i korrupsionit ne ADN-ne shqiptare sa organizatat jo-qeveritare jane po aq te korruptuara sa politika. Keto organizata nuk e shohin misionin e tyre ne mbrojtje te lirive e te drejtave te qytetareve, por si nje menyre per te vjedhur fondet qe te huajt japin per keto organizata. Kurse situata me mediat ne Shqiperi eshte akoma me e keqe. Kompanite me te medha mediatike ne Shqiperi jane te ndertuar me parate e krimit te organizuar, te njejtat klane kriminale qe kane pushtuar politiken. Rasti me mire, Top Media qe eshte nje piramide mediatike e ndertuar me pastrimin e parave te krimit te organizuar. Ky nuk eshte sekret ne Shqiperi, te gjithe e dine kete gje, por askend nuk e shqeteson ky fakt e askush nuk e ngre zerin. Perkundrazi, qe nga presidenti e deri tek njeriu qe sapo fitoi zgjedhjet, u thurrin lavde mediave te krimit te organizuar. A mendoni se ata gazetare qe shkruajne ne ato gazeta kane lirine qe te shkruajne per keto fenomene negative te shoqerise? Sigurisht qe jo.
> 
> Dhe dalim tek pika e fundit. Shpresa e vetme per ndryshimin e situates eshte ndergjegjesimi i shqiptareve, sidomos brezit te ri, ne nje nivel personal. Kur kete gje nuk e ben politika, nuk e bejne OJQ-te, nuk e bejne mediat, kjo pergjegjesi bie mbi qytetaret e thjeshte, sidomos intelektualet e vendit. Emigrantet shqiptare qe jetojne, mesojne, punojne jashte Shqiperise, jane kontigjenti qe duhet te japi kontributin me te madh ne kete drejtim. Nuk eshte dicka qe mund te ndryshoje ne nje vit apo nje dekade, por do te krijoje perkushtim afatgjate.
> 
> Albo



mentalitetin kulturor e dime tashme te gjithe, dhe nuk kemi rreshtur ta kritikojme ashper ne temat e tjera. por kjo nuk mjafton, sepse nese ngelemi vetem te kritika ndaj kultures dhe trashegimise se keqe atehere eshte njelloj sikur te heqesh shpresat
per te pare nje dite te bardhe ne kete vend. dhe politika do gjeje gjithmone justifikimin te kultura kur ajo nuk e ben punen si duhet.

Dashi e ka cekur disi kur thote se "pjesa me e prapambetur arriti te drejtonte pjesen me te perparuar". kjo do te thote se ne administrate dhe institucione, ne poste kyce duhet te vihen njerezit me background kulturor e profesional te zgjedhur, e jo militante te ardhur nga krahinat me 
te prapambetura te republikes. ku i vetmi kriter i tyre ishte besnikeria ndaj partise, nje diplome dhe nje kollare.

keto poste jane disa qindra, dhe 100 apo 200 shqiptar te kulturuar dhe arsimuar mire ekzistojne ne shqiperi, dhe mund te bejne zap gjithe katundarine. 
por te evidentohen keta njerez e ti hapet rruga per poste te larta, kerkohet qe Lideri politik te kete vizion te qarte, e te dali pertej interesave te ngushta partiake apo te ruajtjes se karriges se tij.

ja pra, pervec se kulturore ceshtja eshte edhe politike.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> si eshte me goten dashi..
> thon qe pi nga pak..



 :perqeshje:  pijedashes eshte.. si gjith tironcit Brari lol

----------


## Albo

> mentalitetin kulturor e dime tashme te gjithe, dhe nuk kemi rreshtur ta kritikojme ashper ne temat e tjera. por kjo nuk mjafton, sepse nese ngelemi vetem te kritika ndaj kultures dhe trashegimise se keqe atehere eshte njelloj sikur te heqesh shpresat
> per te pare nje dite te bardhe ne kete vend. dhe politika do gjeje gjithmone justifikimin te kultura kur ajo nuk e ben punen si duhet.
> 
> Dashi e ka cekur disi kur thote se "pjesa me e prapambetur arriti te drejtonte pjesen me te perparuar". kjo do te thote se ne administrate dhe institucione, ne poste kyce duhet te vihen njerezit me background kulturor e profesional te zgjedhur, e jo militante te ardhur nga krahinat me 
> te prapambetura te republikes. ku i vetmi kriter i tyre ishte besnikeria ndaj partise, nje diplome dhe nje kollare.
> 
> keto poste jane disa qindra, dhe 100 apo 200 shqiptar te kulturuar dhe arsimuar mire ekzistojne ne shqiperi, dhe mund te bejne zap gjithe katundarine. 
> por te evidentohen keta njerez e ti hapet rruga per poste te larta, kerkohet qe Lideri politik te kete vizion te qarte, e te dali pertej interesave te ngushta partiake apo te ruajtjes se karriges se tij.
> 
> ja pra, pervec se kulturore ceshtja eshte edhe politike.


Nuk jam dakord me kendveshtrimin tend. Ajo qe me ben pershtypje mua me shume nga ju qe jetoni ne Shqiperi eshte qe ju vazhdoni te varni shpresat tuaja ne nje pune ne shtet. Ketu eshte edhe problemi. Puna ne shtet nuk duhet te jete "shpresa" qe ti e shume si ty prisni. Shteti nuk puneson njerezit me te afte, privati puneson dhe paguan njerezit me te kualifikuar te shoqerise. Ne shtet do te jene gjithmone te punesuar njerez qe kultura dhe profesionalizmi nuk do te jete shume e larte. Ashtu si shume njerez me kulture e eksperience pune do te preferojne punesimin privat dhe jo ate publik per arsyen e thjeshte se privati paguan me mire dhe te krijon me shume mundesi punesimi se sektori publik. Dhe ky mentalitet i "shtetit social" eshte mentalitet i mbrapshte prej te cilit vuajne jo vetem Shqiperia por edhe Greqia e Italia. Qindra mijera te rinj me dy tre universitete ne Greqi e Itali jane pa pune sot, pasi sektori publik i shtetit social qe kontrollon e menaxhon gjithcka mbyti sektorin privat, mbyti inisiativen e lire te private te njerezve.

Berisha ndermori disa reforma me vend ne kete fushe sic ishte shkurtimi i numrit te te punesuarve ne shtet me 20% dhe privatizimi i te gjitha ndermarjeve te medha publike. Kuptohet, si cdo nisme ne Shqiperi ajo nuk u realizua plotesisht dhe as nuk u kuptua sic duhet nga shqiptaret qe ende presin nga shteti. Dhe kryeministri i ri do ti riktheje perseri te shkurtuarit ne detyre, do ti shtoje ministrite, do te shtroje numrin e ministrave e burokrateve dhe do te vazhdoje politiken e klientelizmit me shtetin social. 

Ne nje shoqeri te lire dhe demokratike, gjeneza e cdo problemi nuk eshte politika, eshte qytetari dhe mentaliteti/kultura e tij. Eshte detyra e politikes qe te evidentoje keto fenomene negative e te ofroje zgjidhje per to, por keto perpjekje nuk do te jene te suksesshme nese qytetari nuk eshte i gatshem te ndryshoje mentalitetin e tij.

Albo

----------


## Akili-A

> Nuk jam dakord me kendveshtrimin tend. Ajo qe me ben pershtypje mua me shume nga ju qe jetoni ne Shqiperi eshte qe ju vazhdoni te varni shpresat tuaja ne nje pune ne shtet. Ketu eshte edhe problemi. Puna ne shtet nuk duhet te jete "shpresa" qe ti e shume si ty prisni. Shteti nuk puneson njerezit me te afte, privati puneson dhe paguan njerezit me te kualifikuar te shoqerise. Ne shtet do te jene gjithmone te punesuar njerez qe kultura dhe profesionalizmi nuk do te jete shume e larte. Ashtu si shume njerez me kulture e eksperience pune do te preferojne punesimin privat dhe jo ate publik per arsyen e thjeshte se privati paguan me mire dhe te krijon me shume mundesi punesimi se sektori publik. Dhe ky mentalitet i "shtetit social" eshte mentalitet i mbrapshte prej te cilit vuajne jo vetem Shqiperia por edhe Greqia e Italia. Qindra mijera te rinj me dy tre universitete ne Greqi e Itali jane pa pune sot, pasi sektori publik i shtetit social qe kontrollon e menaxhon gjithcka mbyti sektorin privat, mbyti inisiativen e lire te private te njerezve.
> 
> Berisha ndermori disa reforma me vend ne kete fushe sic ishte shkurtimi i numrit te te punesuarve ne shtet me 20% dhe privatizimi i te gjitha ndermarjeve te medha publike. Kuptohet, si cdo nisme ne Shqiperi ajo nuk u realizua plotesisht dhe as nuk u kuptua sic duhet nga shqiptaret qe ende presin nga shteti. Dhe kryeministri i ri do ti riktheje perseri te shkurtuarit ne detyre, do ti shtoje ministrite, do te shtroje numrin e ministrave e burokrateve dhe do te vazhdoje politiken e klientelizmit me shtetin social. 
> 
> Ne nje shoqeri te lire dhe demokratike, gjeneza e cdo problemi nuk eshte politika, eshte qytetari dhe mentaliteti/kultura e tij. Eshte detyra e politikes qe te evidentoje keto fenomene negative e te ofroje zgjidhje per to, por keto perpjekje nuk do te jene te suksesshme nese qytetari nuk eshte i gatshem te ndryshoje mentalitetin e tij.
> 
> Albo


nuk e kisha fjalen per shtetin social, e per punesimin masiv ne shtet, pasi administrata ne shqiperi eshte 100.000 veta, por une po flisja per 100 apo 200 veta ne poste kyce te shtetit. 
shqiperia nuk ka problemet e greqise apo italise.  shqiperia nuk po nderton dot shtetin ligjor, dhe institucionet e pavarura, pasi ne keto poste jane vene njerez qe nuk kane integritet dhe kulture.
jane te gjithe ushtare te bindur te liderit politik, dhe shkelin ligjet dhe kushtetuten sa here i intereson liderit, partise apo interesit klanor qe perfaqesojne.

duke filluar qe nga presidenti, gjykata kushtetuese,prokuroria,dhe te gjitha institucionet shteterore.
une jetoj ne shqiperi dhe nga te gjithe njerezit ketu, te majte dhe te djathte kane te njejtin mendim, "Shqiperia eshte shtet i padrejte me qytetaret e vet"
ketu drejtesi dhe para, gjejne ata qe jane te kapur me pushtetin. ne te gjitha fushat e jetes.
Madje dhe tregu privat funksionon jashte cdo lloj norme te tregut te lire, nga mungesa e rregullave qe duhet te vihen nga institucionet shteterore.
cdo kompani private eshte e lidhur pa tjeter me politiken per arsye mbijetese.
perjashtim ndoshta bejne vetem gjigandet si vodafone apo ndonje kompani e huaj qe kane mbrojtje nga jashte.

----------


## Albo

> nuk e kisha fjalen per shtetin social, e per punesimin masiv ne shtet, pasi administrata ne shqiperi eshte 100.000 veta, por une po flisja per 100 apo 200 veta ne poste kyce te shtetit. 
> shqiperia nuk ka problemet e greqise apo italise.  shqiperia nuk po nderton dot shtetin ligjor, dhe institucionet e pavarura, pasi ne keto poste jane vene njerez qe nuk kane integritet dhe kulture.
> jane te gjithe ushtare te bindur te liderit politik, dhe shkelin ligjet dhe kushtetuten sa here i intereson liderit, partise apo interesit klanor qe perfaqesojne.
> 
> duke filluar qe nga presidenti, gjykata kushtetuese,prokuroria,dhe te gjitha institucionet shteterore.
> une jetoj ne shqiperi dhe nga te gjithe njerezit ketu, te majte dhe te djathte kane te njejtin mendim, "Shqiperia eshte shtet i padrejte me qytetaret e vet"
> ketu drejtesi dhe para, gjejne ata qe jane te kapur me pushtetin. ne te gjitha fushat e jetes.
> Madje dhe tregu privat funksionon jashte cdo lloj norme te tregut te lire, nga mungesa e rregullave qe duhet te vihen nga institucionet shteterore.
> cdo kompani private eshte e lidhur pa tjeter me politiken per arsye mbijetese.
> perjashtim ndoshta bejne vetem gjigandet si vodafone apo ndonje kompani e huaj qe kane mbrojtje nga jashte.


Nuk po hedh poshte problemet qe has ne administraten shqiptare dhe ke te drejte qe ka shume njerez te paafte ne detyra kyce. Por nuk mund te pergjithesosh gjithe administraten dhe nuk mund te mohosh dot perpjekjet qe jane bere per reformimin e administrates. Nese kane qene te sukseshme apo te plota reformat, kjo eshte e debatueshme, por nuk mund te pretendosh se nuk eshte bere asgje. Ne keto 8 vjet Berisha u perpoq te bente dicka: shkurtoi ministrite ne numer, shkarkoi 20% te administrates qe e merrte lekun kot dhe shumica ishin te emeruar politike, futi sistemin dixhital per tenderat publike, krijoi klime te favorshme per biznesin privat me nismat fiskale dhe ekonomike: taksa e sheshte 10% mbi fitimin, programi i koncensioneve ne energjitike, perpjekja per te privatizuar ndermarrjet publike qe jane vatrat me te medha te korrupsionit publik ne vend, regjistrimi i gjithe bizneseve te vendit dhe futja e kasave ne tregun shqiptar qe ben e nxorri ekonomine e zeze shqiptare ne drite. Te gjitha keto ishin sipermarje te mira, per te cilat Berisha merrte me te drejte vleresime nga biznesi privat dhe homologet e tij te huaj, por nuk u priten mire nga publiku shqiptar. Psene e gjen tek mentaliteti i shqiptareve: shqiptaret presin nga shteti gjithcka!

Sigurisht qe ne administraten shqiptare ka plot njerez te paafte dhe te pakualifikuar dhe kete nuk e mohon dot njeri. Por ajo qe une po them eshte se premisa qe ti jep, se po te vendosim ne keto poste njerez me te kualifikuar gjendja do te ndryshoje, nuk qendron aspak. Thelbi i problemit eshte ajo qe the me lart: 100,000 njerez jane te punesuar ne administraten shteterore ne nje vend me 1.9 milion banore gjithsej! Shkurtimi i administrates shteterore eshte zgjidhja pasi te mbash ne kembe nje administrate te tille duhen fonde, fonde qe dalin nga taksat e shqiptareve e biznesit privat, dhe cdo lek qe del nga tregu privat per te paguar shpenzimet e buxhetoreve eshte nje lek me pak i investuar ne biznesin dhe ekonomine private te vendit. 

Tani qe Shqiperia do te kete nje kryeminister piktor qe nuk ka punuar nje dite te vetme ne jeten e tij ne profesion, problemet e saj do te mbarojne, duke filluar nga shtatori. 

Albo

----------


## Antiproanti

> ...
> 
> Sigurisht qe ne administraten shqiptare ka plot njerez te paafte dhe te pakualifikuar dhe kete nuk e mohon dot njeri. Por ajo qe une po them eshte se premisa qe ti jep, se po te vendosim ne keto poste njerez me te kualifikuar gjendja do te ndryshoje, nuk qendron aspak. *Thelbi i problemit eshte ajo qe the me lart: 100,000 njerez jane te punesuar ne administraten shteterore ne nje vend me 1.9 milion banore gjithsej!* Shkurtimi i administrates shteterore eshte zgjidhja pasi te mbash ne kembe nje administrate te tille duhen fonde, fonde qe dalin nga taksat e shqiptareve e biznesit privat, dhe cdo lek qe del nga tregu privat per te paguar shpenzimet e buxhetoreve eshte nje lek me pak i investuar ne biznesin dhe ekonomine private te vendit. 
> 
> ...
> Albo


Edhe ne shtetet me te zhvilluara dhe te perparuara (kapitaliste) ka nje kuote te ngjashme apo edhe me te larte...
Dhe nuk jane 1,9 milion banore, por 2,9 milion. Ne Shqiperi jane rreth 165.000 te punesuar ne sektorin shteteror.
D.m.th. kuota ne Shqiperi do te ishte vetem rreth 5,6% (ose 17-18% te numrit te pergjithshem te te puneuarve), ndersa ne Gjermani rreth 5-6% ose ne Greqi rreth 10% (apo mbi 26% e te gjithe te punesuarve).




> Ja nje statistike e OECD per perqindjen e te punesuarve ne sektorin publik (2004:
> 1. Norvegjia 33%
> 2. Suedia 32%
> 3. Danimarka 31%
> 4. Finlanda 25%
> 5. Franca 23%
> 6. Sllovakia 22%
> 7. Hungaria 21%
> 8. Britania e Madhe 19%
> ...

----------


## Albo

Antiproanti, po ngaterron numrin total te popullsise me perqindjen e popullsise ne moshe pune. Nga 1.9M shqiptare qe jetojne ne Shqiperi, nese heq pensionistet dhe femijet nen moshe madhore, perqindja e popullsise ne moshe pune eshte shume me e vogel. Dhe nuk do te cuditesha qe numri i te punesuarve ne sektorin publik te jete me i larte se 50%. Dhe ki parasysh qe shifra 100,000+ perfshin vetem njerezit e punesuar ne pushtetin qendror, nuk llogarit ata qe jane punesuar ne pushtetin lokal te vendit. Po ti shtosh edhe ata, shifra shkon edhe me lart.

Albo

----------


## Antiproanti

> Antiproanti, po ngaterron numrin total te popullsise me perqindjen e popullsise ne moshe pune. Nga 1.9M shqiptare qe jetojne ne Shqiperi, nese heq pensionistet dhe femijet nen moshe madhore, perqindja e popullsise ne moshe pune eshte shume me e vogel. Dhe nuk do te cuditesha qe numri i te punesuarve ne sektorin publik te jete me i larte se 50%. Dhe ki parasysh qe shifra 100,000+ perfshin vetem njerezit e punesuar ne pushtetin qendror, nuk llogarit ata qe jane punesuar ne pushtetin lokal te vendit. Po ti shtosh edhe ata, shifra shkon edhe me lart.
> 
> Albo


Statistikat me larte flasin vete...
Ne disa nga vendet me te susksesshme perqindja e te punesuarve ne sektorin publik eshte dyfish me e larte se ne Shqiperi.
Prandaj, "formula jote" sa me pak te punesuar ne sektorin shteteror apo publik, aq me i suksesshem shteti, nuk eshte e vlefshme.
Secili vend i ka specifikat dhe traditat e veta, te cilat ne mase te konsiderueshme jane percaktuese per organizimin dhe orientimin ekonomik, dhe nuk ka nje formule gjenerale qe funksionon kudo apo ka kudo pasoja te njejta (pozitive ose negative).
Ne ndonje vend te Afrikes s'ka fare shtet, por ekonomia perseri nuk eshte as ne nivel te ekonomive mesjetare te Evropes.

----------


## Albo

> Statistikat me larte flasin vete...
> Ne disa nga vendet me te susksesshme perqindja e te punesuarve ne sektorin publik eshte dyfish me e larte se ne Shqiperi.
> Prandaj, "formula jote" sa me pak te punesuar ne sektorin shteteror apo publik, aq me i suksesshem shteti, nuk eshte e vlefshme.
> Secili vend i ka specifikat dhe traditat e veta, te cilat ne mase te konsiderueshme jane percaktuese per organizimin dhe orientimin ekonomik, dhe nuk ka nje formule gjenerale qe funksionon kudo apo ka kudo pasoja te njejta (pozitive ose negative).
> Ne ndonje vend te Afrikes s'ka fare shtet, por ekonomia perseri nuk eshte as ne nivel te ekonomive mesjetare te Evropes.


Ok, e shoh qe i ngaterron gjerat:

1. Nje popull nuk e mat "suksesin" e tij me sa te madh apo te vogel ka shtetin, por me prodhimin bruto te ekonomise private te atij vendi. Ekonomia private prodhon mallra e sherbime per konsum te brendshem e per eksport dhe kjo dikton "suksesin" e nje vendi. Sa me e zhvilluar ekonomia, sa me e madhe GDP, sa me te medha te ardhurat e GDP per fryme ne ate vend, aq me e madhe eshte mireqenia ne vend. Kjo per te te bere ty te qarte se eshte ekonomia private e ngritur mbi sipermarrjen e lire private te qytetareve te atij vendi, qe dikton suksesin e nje ekonomie te nje vendi. Kurse sektoi publik, administrata publike dhe te gjithe te punesuarit ne shtet, se bashku me buxhetin e shpenzimet e tyre, nuk prodhojne asgje dhe nuk e ndihmojne GDP-ne, perkundrai kane efektin e kunder: jane barre per ekonomine private te nje vendi. Pasi sic e zura ne goje me lart, cdo lek qe ai shtet shpenzon per rroga apo programe sociale, eshte nje leke i dale ose nga xhepi i taksapaguesit shqiptar, pra nga buxheti i tij familjar, ose nga te ardhurat e biznesit privat. Qe do te thote une si qytetar i punesuar ne privat do te kem nje lek me pak per te blere mallrat e atij privatit, dhe ai privati do te kete nje lek me pak ne xhiron e tij apo nje lek me pak qe mund ta investonte ne zgjerimin e biznesit te tij.

2. Shteti e shtetaret nuk krijojne vende pune, sipermarrja private krijon vende pune. Vendet e punes nuk krijohen as me retorike politike, as me ligje te kaluara ne Kuvend, ose me nje te rene te lapsit te kryeministrit te vendit. Vendet e punes i krijon sektori privat dhe sipermarrja private e qytetarit qe zgjedh te hapi nje biznes e investoje ne ate biznes. Shteti ka nje rol per te luajtur, dhe ky rol eshte qe te stimuloje qytetarin qe te marri nisma private e te hapi biznese te vogla e te punesoje njerez. Kete e ben duke ulur barren fiskale te taksave dhe duke bere leshime per te joshur investitoret private te vendit e te huaj. Ky rol i shtetit eshte nje rol dytesor dhe jo paresor pasi rolin paresor e ka tregu privat.

3. Shteti i sherben qytetarit dhe jo qytetari shtetit. Shteti eshte krijuar per ti ofruar disa sherbime qytetarit dhe jo qytetari te kthehet ne nje skllav te shtetit. Sovrani eshte qytetari i lire dhe jo shteti! Shteti ekziston vetem per te me sherbyer mua si qytetar e per te me ofruar disa sherbime: sistemi i drejtesise, sistemi i ligjvenies, sistemi ekzekutiv ne nivel qendror e lokal. Te gjitha sherbimet e tjera qytetari i siguron vete ne tregun privat dhe nuk ka nevoje per shtetin. Eshte ne interesin e qytetarit qe burokracia e shtetit te mos fryhet dhe shpenzimet e borxhet e shtetit te dalin jashte kontrollit, pasi cdo qindarke qe shteti harxhon, del nga xhepi i qytetareve te tij qe jane taksapaguesit, jane biznesit private. Sa me i madh shteti, sa me i madh buxheti e shpenzimet e tij, aq me te larta edhe taksat qe do te mbaje ndaj qytetareve e biznesit, aq me pak te ardhura ne duart e qytetareve. Dhe sa me shume shteti takson qytetarin, prishet balanca e pushtetit, sovrani kthehet ne vasalin e shtetit, lirite e qytetarit kufizohen ose humbasin fare.

I shkruajta keto pasi problemi me i madh qe shoh mes shqiptareve eshte "kulti i shtetit" qe kane krijuar ne mendjet e tyre. Per brezat e vjeter kjo vjen si pasoje e 50 vjeteve komunizem, per brezat e rinj kjo vjen fale ekspozimit me modelin e "shtetit social" apo "shtetit dado" qe e gjejme ne vendet ku shqiptaret kane emigruar: Itali, Greqi, Evropen Perendimore e Amerike.

Albo

----------


## Wordless

> Dashi eshte nje nga te paktet (per te mos thene i vetmi) politikan qe tregon cdo gje tamam ashtu sic eshte dhe pa zbukurime.  Une gezohem qe ai serish erdhi ne politike pas nje boshlleku qe i la figures se tij kur u shkeput nga PD.  Ndonese me shume pak te meta (shpesh temperi i tej i nxehte turbullon figuren e tij) ai ka mundur te mbaje qendrimin e tij te djathte mjaft te paster. Do te doja te kishim me shume njerez qe punojne me pasterti dhe devotshmeri sikurse ai. Une sa here e ndjek qofte ne TV qofte neper shkrime me ben peshtypje qe ai eshte po i njejti Dashi sikurse ne bisede te lire jasht cdo perkufizimi mediatik.


Politikanë të tillë nuk i kapin asnjëherë majat e shtetit !

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> Politikanë të tillë nuk i kapin asnjëherë majat e shtetit !


Mendoj se ai e ka kaluar piken kulmore te suksesit te tij ne politike.  S'besoj as une se do te luftoje per ne maje se per ndryshe nuk do te ishte kaq i hapur dhe  pa rezerva. Gjithsesi ai ka vlera si nje njeri qe nuk devijon nga ajo qe ka qene ketu e vite te shkuar. Shqiperia ka nevoje per politikane me cipe ne faqe sikurse Dashi.

----------

